# Nib holder & Nib



## TS1821 (Mar 8, 2015)

Want to upgrade nib on a PSI pen kit. Have an idea on what is needed but not how to move on. Nib holder needs to screw into existing bushing and nib needs to be replaceable. Any thoughts?


----------



## mark james (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi and welcome to IAP!

What kit are you working with?


----------

